#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-02-20
<Thiago_MB> oi Boa tarde a todos ...
<Thiago_MB> alguém aqui está tendo problemas de instabilidades nos servidores do Ubuntu ao atualizar?
<Thiago_MB> oi boa noite a todos
<Thiago_MB> estou tendo muitos erros com o comando apt-get update aqui ...
<Thiago_MB> está acontecendo com todos ?
<Thiago_MB> todas minhas máquinas estão do mesmo jeito
<Thiago_MB> alguém está tendo o mesmo problema?
